# anyway to sex a gold spilo?



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

is there any way to sex a gold spilo? just curious, i can kinda tell with reds.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, if you're able to tell redbelly sexes apart, you shouldn't have any trouble sexing golds...

As far as I know, spilo's are not sexually dimorphic, like redbellies, and thus males and females can't be told apart by just looking at them...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Sep 30 2003, 02:18 PM
> Well, if you're able to tell redbelly sexes apart, you shouldn't have any trouble sexing golds...
> *I was thinking the same thing, but decided to let someone else reply to this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

so does this make them dimorphic?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Sep 30 2003, 08:02 PM
> so does this make them dimorphic?


 Only if you have good eyes and a wild imagination.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> However, you can tell by adult size which ones "might be" female vs male by size, especially at breeding time. Other than that, its just a guess.


What are the signs you look for?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

From what i can tell from mt ternetzi is that the females belly is when eggbound is hangs down more, more rounded belly, and has a bulge in the sides. Which is getting bigger day by day now. I really have to find a male soon for her.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Sep 30 2003, 09:28 PM
> QUOTE
> However, you can tell by adult size which ones "might be" female vs male by size, especially at breeding time. Other than that, its just a guess.
> 
> What are the signs you look for?


Generally speaking, females at full adult size are larger in terms of length and flank width (not girth) than males.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Raptor Posted on Sep 30 2003, 09:55 PM
> From what i can tell from mt ternetzi is that the females belly is when eggbound is hangs down more, more rounded belly, and has a bulge in the sides. Which is getting bigger day by day now. I really have to find a male soon for her.


You don't need a male to make her expell her eggs, she does that naturally. What you have to watch out for is make sure that the girth is not from blockage or parasitiological problems. Just because you have a "fat" pirana does not make it a female.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats true, She isn't sick or has blockage (eats regularly even seen it crap) She tries to spin with the others, not real agressive. But she if indeed she is a she. Keeps frequenting the plants tilts head up and like i said tries to spin with my piraya's. She didn't do this untill recently, but i think she is getting desperate. The others won't have anything to do with her, and it is pissing her off.
I have bred cichlids before (not trying) But i have some experience with fish in the mood. Plus she is darker than my piraya. She has always been a light silver, and pretty mellow. Now its the opposite. I am not saying i am right, but i have a feeling that she is a she. If some one can tell me how to send ya a vid to you of what she is doing i will. I know how to send it, but my email won't because it's too big of a file. About 15 to 20 Mb.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For the interim here is what I suggest you do. You say this fish is ternetzi? then move it into a tank housing P. nattereri. I'm sure if any male is ready there, you could turn out an interesting brood.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dude, send me this file! over aim!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am sorry if i made it sound like i had it, I am trying to get her doing it. I have some footage of her rooting around the plants. I am going to keep trying though.
Here is a couple of pics. Her humeral spot is just as dark as the cariba.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Another


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Raptor ... if you're in the Bay Area and you have a breeding tank ... I'll give you a horny male rbp in exchange for some of the fry's if they cross.

TT ... sorry for side tracking your original post.


----------

